# Help identifying an object



## jamesramone (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello,

Bit of a random one this but with the sort of stuff people must see on this site I wondered if anyone could help identifying what the following object is. 







A friend of mine came across this whilst out walking, She said you can't drive there, so it had to have been carried in and dumped and if you look, there are four clear hand-holes on the sides near the top, so it's obviously meant to be handled in that way.

Any help appreciated as its annoying me and some friends !

Hope this post is ok as I appreciate its not technically about derelict places, but assumed some people might have an idea.

Thanks

James


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

Its.... upside down...?


----------



## st33ly (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like an upside down slide lol.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 12, 2012)

I reckon it's upside down... The 'legs' make a horizontal plane. 
Bar game with rolling balls? With an acrylic guard? 
No idea! You've got me curious though!


----------



## KingLewis92 (Mar 13, 2012)

presuming its upside down, once the right way up it looks like some sort of double chair, maybe a lounger of some sort?...


----------



## Krypton (Mar 13, 2012)

looks like a kids slide to me


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 13, 2012)

KingLewis92 said:


> presuming its upside down, once the right way up it looks like some sort of double chair, maybe a lounger of some sort?...



I thought of a double chair but then the large pole coming out of the side wouldn't be there really? To me it looks like a stage block but I could be wrong of course. Was there any writing anywhere on it?


----------



## gushysfella (Mar 13, 2012)

Is it a chair from a fair ground ride?


----------



## Munchh (Mar 13, 2012)

The handle cut outs are the main clue. They're a must if you have to carry something regularly that's not particularly heavy but is of an awkward shape and size. It's not something intended to be permanent but rather something to be moved/removed or loaded/unloaded frequently.

So, I think it may have once been;

a) part of a stage or theatre set
b) part of a carnival float rigging
c) fairground/circus related
d) a temporary but re-useable display unit (ie as in a department store)
e) a beach/pool sun lounger with awning, add your own padding. lol

Looks to me like the main structure is made from 18mm birch faced ply (ie marine grade) which is the material I would build something like this from for all of the above uses. It would have been positioned against two adjacent surfaces (eg wall and floor) or originally covered at the rear with thin bendy plywood which has subsequently come away or been removed. This is evident because the rear is 'unfinished' or 'in the white wood' as we say in the trade. You wouldn't decorate unseen surfaces.

Seeing the flip side of it might be more enlightening. That's the rear of it we're looking at. 

EDIT: Is the stuff underneath it related or just other discarded junk? It also resembles a large curve press former but that's a long shot.


----------



## highcannons (Mar 13, 2012)

....if it is upside down then why bother shaping the rails to follow the platforms?....


----------



## Munchh (Mar 13, 2012)

highcannons said:


> ....if it is upside down then why bother shaping the rails to follow the platforms?....



If I'm getting what you mean by the above HC, the answer may be the 'uneven ground' principle. If it was intended to be used the other way up than the pic shows, 'points' or 'feet' touching the ground are more likely to overcome localised humps and bumps than if the 'rails' were flat bottomed similar to the way traditional furniture plinths have cut out shapes in them. ie - when load is applied or when it's just sitting there, it's less likely to rock. You simply wedge it if it does.

This suggests it's a temporary component as if it were intended to be 'fitted' or 'scribed' to a floor or wall it would indeed have been originally 'left square' on the rear prior to installation. 

Another possibility is that the rear was required to fit a shaped surface and so deliberately 'cut to suit' a bit like fitting out boats, canal barges etc. But again, you wouldn't bother putting handles on something unless you need to move it a lot.

I've built stuff like this with and without transit handles. They're simple convenience cut-outs that are only usually lined with hand hold liners for aesthetics ie when they are designed to be seen. These particular hand holds were designed to be either covered by adjacent objects or considered okay for casual or remote observation as in part of a stage set etc.

Could be from something in the area you found it in or dumped there by some ned from miles away who just wanted rid of it, who knows. My brain hurts now


----------



## highcannons (Mar 13, 2012)

Thinking of it up the other way, what about ducting....the hand holes look bigger on the inside so maybe they took some ducting ?


----------



## Munchh (Mar 13, 2012)

highcannons said:


> Thinking of it up the other way, what about ducting....the hand holes look bigger on the inside so maybe they took some ducting ?



True, although the centre 'rib' is plain so the ducting would be compartmentalised (christ! is that actually a word) either side. Do you mean cable ducting or air? Air doesn't seem likely but I'm happy to be corrected on that if someone has an idea.

Have to say though that the cut-outs look irregular (ie not automated machinery or pattern cut) and ducting is usually of a rigid shape and fixed size, at least at junctions such as inlets. Unless flexible ducting simply passes through the holes into the space for some reason. That would work with cables but again only if it didn't matter how it looked or how firmly it was 'attached' to the hole.

You do know I'm only getting involved at all cos I've got a lot of time on my hands at the moment and the happy pills are just kicking in, right?. 

Normally, I couldn't be arsed with unidentified lumps of anything unless it's concrete or derelict and here I am running off at the mouth. 

I don't think this thread is quite pit worthy, but it is a bit shit albeit entertaining, sorry jamesramone.


----------



## GavinJ (Mar 13, 2012)

It's the roof off Fred Flintstones's car.


Well maybe not but it may be intended to be high up above something - not sure what but just looking at the finished surfaces and the shapes.


----------



## Munchh (Mar 13, 2012)

An overhead canopy with lights in then perhaps?, high enough for the unfinished back to not be seen?. It's a thought, Gavin.


----------



## Lurkingwitch (Mar 13, 2012)

Easy...it's a thing for doing something with.....sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 13, 2012)

This is a real puzzler.

I'm thinking it's some sort of fairground game, a bit like a Shove Ha'penny.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok this question may help work things out....where was it found? Anything near by like a theme park or anything like that?


----------



## muppet (Mar 13, 2012)

im not sure if it upside down if you look by the hand holes the paint ran the right way . still dont know what it is though


----------



## jamesramone (Mar 13, 2012)

It was found in the woods, not really near anywhere. The info provided is pretty much all I was given.

One more photo


----------



## jamesramone (Mar 13, 2012)

Appreciate its abit of a crappy thread, but just something that was bugging me, and also the people who found it. Unfortunately i dont have much more to add to what i've already posted.

I guess it may remain a mystery


----------



## gushysfella (Mar 13, 2012)

Have you got a pic of the front? I just spent an hour with the kids at sandown peir looks like the lower body of an old 2p slot machine??


----------



## gushysfella (Mar 13, 2012)

That was quick!


----------



## nelly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm about 92% sure on this!!

You young pups won't have a clue what I'm on about either!!!

Take yourself back to the old green grocers in the 70's & 80's this would have been full of lets say muddy potatoes that would have rolled to the front and when the green grocer got his big metal scoop from the scales and filled it with spuds then the ones behind it would fall into the bottom using the magic of gravity!!!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 13, 2012)

Think you could be going back further, I remember them.


----------



## Munchh (Mar 14, 2012)

jamesramone said:


> Appreciate its abit of a crappy thread, but just something that was bugging me, and also the people who found it. Unfortunately i dont have much more to add to what i've already posted.
> 
> I guess it may remain a mystery



Actually it's improved a bit now others are chiming in. 

Only trouble is, it's bugging the hell out of me too now. Thanks for sharing. (ironic smilie currently unavailable)


----------



## John_D (Mar 14, 2012)

nelly said:


> I'm about 92% sure on this!!
> 
> You young pups won't have a clue what I'm on about either!!!
> 
> Take yourself back to the old green grocers in the 70's & 80's this would have been full of lets say muddy potatoes that would have rolled to the front and when the green grocer got his big metal scoop from the scales and filled it with spuds then the ones behind it would fall into the bottom using the magic of gravity!!!


 I have a suspicion that you are on the right track Nelly. Something very familiar about it, which has been nagging me. The cut outs in the sides are places for two people to put hands in (one each side) and lift it into position each day.


----------



## highcannons (Mar 14, 2012)

"You do know I'm only getting involved at all cos I've got a lot of time on my hands at the moment and the happy pills are just kicking in, right?". 

Yeah, I know what you mean......annoying but strangely addicting thread.....believe it or not I have e mailed my contact list on this and come up with.............sod all!


----------



## wirelessmast (Mar 14, 2012)

John_D said:


> I have a suspicion that you are on the right track Nelly. Something very familiar about it, which has been nagging me. The cut outs in the sides are places for two people to put hands in (one each side) and lift it into position each day.



Ive been watching this thread and something about it was nagging at the back of my mind that i'd seen these somewhere before. I also think this is the right track. It seems to be there in my vision of the greengrocers 'ralphs veg shop' from my home village as a kid. That and the big jar of Mojos he had, at 1/2p each (banana were the best!)


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 14, 2012)

Easy! It's a thingy for fettling whatsits...


----------



## Munchh (Mar 14, 2012)

highcannons said:


> "You do know I'm only getting involved at all cos I've got a lot of time on my hands at the moment and the happy pills are just kicking in, right?".
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean......annoying but strangely addicting thread.....believe it or not I have e mailed my contact list on this and come up with.............sod all!



Yep. I now believe I've looked at more Google images of Greengrocer display stands than is healthy for me. 

I can honestly say that it's either a hoover voover valve or a woggle toggle switch.


----------



## GavinJ (Mar 14, 2012)

But what i can be certain about is that it is ........................ firewood


----------



## highcannons (Mar 14, 2012)

Head doing in! Now available to view on www.thisiscornwall.co.uk...
Someone in the South West must know...


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2012)

This definitely goes down as one of the more bizarre threads on here ever...


----------



## RichardH (Mar 14, 2012)

krela said:


> This definitely goes down as one of the more bizarre threads on here ever...



Yes, but on the plus side, nobody has spotted an orb yet.

Definitely looks upside down to me. You can see rivulets of paint by what looks like the hand holes. If it were the right way up, I imagine that it would a) have been painted internally too, and b) been painted more carefully. The drips suggest a mindset of "it's ok, nobody will see this bit".


----------



## nelly (Mar 14, 2012)

I just put it on my FB page 

Help me, WTF am I doing???


----------



## wirelessmast (Mar 14, 2012)

I think its 90deg out. The right hand end is actually the bottom. It would have stood against a wall, the metal bars sticking out (currently down) would have held pricing labels and rollers with rolls of carrier bags on. Sacks of veg (5lb spuds usually) or loose veg would have been stacked on it, and as they were removed the remainder would flow down by gravity to the bottom.

Thats what my murky memory says, i could well be wrong


----------



## jamesramone (Mar 14, 2012)

This is getting out of control ! i never expected a response, but thanks for all the suggestions to far, keep them coming !


----------



## Munchh (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm gonna be needing a rope and an attic if this turns out to actually be a feckin' spud dispenser.

Were they lined with that artificial grass matting stuff.

See, now I wanna know it's history and everything.


----------



## nelly (Mar 14, 2012)

Munchh said:


> I'm gonna be needing a rope and an attic if this turns out to actually be a feckin' spud dispenser.
> 
> Were they lined with that artificial grass matting stuff.
> 
> See, now I wanna know it's history and everything.



Lol, don't go doing anything stupid fella, its only a thread 



Whats on the underside? I mean is it upside down?


----------



## Emerald Eve (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a box for a left handed piano.


----------



## Munchh (Mar 14, 2012)

If I came across this when I was a 12 year old kid, it wouldn't have gone to waste. We would have found a way of turning it into a go-cart. Big hill, steering with your feet and a piece of string, no brakes, parent's nightmare. 

I blame the fact that we didn't have the PS3.


----------



## mookster (Mar 15, 2012)

RichardH said:


> Definitely looks upside down to me. You can see rivulets of paint by what looks like the hand holes. If it were the right way up, I imagine that it would a) have been painted internally too, and b) been painted more carefully. The drips suggest a mindset of "it's ok, nobody will see this bit".



I see the paint but I also see that it's running downwards in the position it's currently in, suggesting it was at least painted how it currently stands - so it may not be upside down after all. It does look similar to those potato trays mentioned earlier


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Mar 15, 2012)

I've got it!! Just used Googles reverse image search, and I can reveal that this is infact... A Fox  won't be using that again!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 15, 2012)

I posted a link on another forum and some one suggested it was mould for a Fibergass seats.


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2012)

It's a bespoke piece, it could be anything... this conversation is ludicrous... :S


----------



## Munchh (Mar 15, 2012)

krela said:


> It's a bespoke piece, it could be anything... this conversation is ludicrous... :S



Yes, it is ludicrous, but on the plus side there’s some good reports going up just now, so we’ll be losing interest in this diversion real soon krela………… promise.


----------



## highcannons (Mar 15, 2012)

Munchh said:


> Yes, it is ludicrous, but on the plus side there’s some good reports going up just now, so we’ll be losing interest in this diversion real soon krela………… promise.



Yeah......maybe  Its a bit like buying a kid something brilliant and the little sh*t plays with the box.....


----------



## magmo (Mar 15, 2012)

It's a spanking stool, you put your hands and feet through the holes and get spanked... Oh those public schoolday memories..... Or have I just been on the internet too much....


----------



## wirelessmast (Mar 15, 2012)

mersonwhoopie said:


> I've got it!! Just used Googles reverse image search, and I can reveal that this is infact... A Fox  won't be using that again!



I tried searching for it under '1980s green grocer' in google images, and got a picture of the Mujahadeen!? Dont think fruit and veg were really their trade at the time!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2012)

Is it stamped Made in China? if it is ask them their bound to know if not I,m sure they,ll send a few spares.


----------



## jamesramone (Mar 15, 2012)

grocer stand will have to do !


----------



## jools (Mar 16, 2012)

Your friend might not have been able to drive there but someone else might have in a 4x4. If it was just dumped then there would be no reason to take it far from a road,,,,,,,,, over a hedge would have done

There is no sign of potato dirt or any wear inside

There are no signs of fibreglass stains which would inevitably mark a mould

The two side boards have rebates cut into them as does the left hand end

The central rib is lower than the sides but level with the rebates

The rebates are not painted,,, nor is the edge of the right hand board


On the ground are a couple of painted strips of wood,,,,,, the edges are not painted

I think the "top" was boarded up with strips of wood to completely enclose the two cavities and that idea is reinforced with the way it has all been painted.

The legs suggest it is the correct way up as do the drips of paint inside the hand holds

It is not built strongly enough to be part of a fairground ride

There is no sign of water damage inside of the hand holes so it has not been left out in the rain for very long

The boarded underside contour is puzzling,,,,,, if it is the correct way up then there would be no reason to make that contour unless it is to fit on to something else,,, and if it does then why board all of the contour?

The underside contour nearly matches the top contour,,,,,,,,,,,,,, possibly the structure was used to 'temporally' provide an extension of an existing contour,,, the legs only there to stabilise the structure when it was removed from position

If it was manhandled into position then there would have been no reason to put in hand holes unless the structure fitted snugly on top of another contour 




I used to be a diagnostic engineer 






I think,,,,,,,,,,,,








,it's,,,,,,,,,













a left hand one of these


----------



## bodrick (Mar 16, 2012)

Eureka........ the two together........ it's a mold for flat bottom boat...

oh well back to the drawing board


----------

